# 320i Parts Cheap



## TSiguy1991 (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a few parts off a late 80's 320i forsale Make an offer and its yours!

Rear Deck lid - black/blue leather no rips
Rear window with defroster
Dash - No cracks
Dash trim
Gauge cluster

and more, please email, and I can provid pictures if need be......

[email protected]


----------

